# My Kindle is here! (skin pic)



## CocoaDragonfly (Apr 4, 2011)

I wasn't going to post pics until I got everything (waiting on a Borsa Bella and Oberon), but can't wait  It wasn't supposed to get here until tomorrow, but came on Saturday. Amazon apparently has a DC a few hours from me.

The skins are DecalGirl. I managed to mess up my Kindle skin... it wasn't sitting right on the keys and was triggering a search. I gently took it off and it stretched. Got it fixed enough though... I remembered someone on here posted about using a hair dryer. Worked great! There's a tiny crease in the top right corner, but I can live with it. For now...


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Very Pretty! Bet your Kombo will be as well.


----------



## MickeyB (Apr 2, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh that's a beautiful skin! Very nice pick! I had never heard of the hairdryer trick before, I'll have to remember that.


----------

